# First Time To Get STB Reboot



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I was just wondering if any 922 owners have gotten a STB Reboot before? This is the first time its occurred for me and my receiver is about 16 mos. old. Not sure what caused mine. I was recording the LSU/Bama game along with the ARK/SC game and it occurred during the recording of these two games. It also made the red recording LED get stuck to being ON and wouldn't go away until I reset the box.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

jikhead said:


> I was just wondering if any 922 owners have gotten a STB Reboot before? This is the first time its occurred for me and my receiver is about 16 mos. old. Not sure what caused mine. I was recording the LSU/Bama game along with the ARK/SC game and it occurred during the recording of these two games. It also made the red recording LED get stuck to being ON and wouldn't go away until I reset the box.


Yes mine did it after 4 months...its starts happening more, then my harddrive crashed...had to sent anotherone out...lets see if the same happens to you?


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

What is a STB reboot?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

kcolg30 said:


> What is a STB reboot?


STB= set top box

reboot= reciever shutting down automaticly, and restarting back up.


----------

